# Superb vent phone holder



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

After buying 3 different types of clip on vent phone holders ranging from a few quid up to £20ish, I found this site I think somewhere on this forum http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadge ... page6.html I emailed the guy (Steve) as I couldn't work out exactly what I needed. He said that the website needed updating but asked me exactly what I wanted, advised my option, made it up and posted out the next working day. It took 7 working days to arrive and is absolutely brilliant, solid, sturdy, doesn't get in the way. it cost me $84 ($60+$24 postage) approx. £52.00.

I'd probably spent about that buying different clip on phone holders, all were loose, rattled, weak etc etc, would have saved myself money buying this vent ring holder in the first place. Well worth the extra £££


----------



## mosmadsam (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks good, nice little find there! I need to get myself an iphone holder as well but not sure if I can warrant spending £52 on one.


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

mosmadsam said:


> Looks good, nice little find there! I need to get myself an iphone holder as well but not sure if I can warrant spending £52 on one.


I admit, I thought it was a lot for a phone holder and for that reason I've ended up spending double that after buying the cheaper ones. (Which also I forgot to mention have knackered my vents!!) I wish I'd found this guy before hand... I was dubious about it but bit the bullet and chuffed that I did. I'll take a picture when I go out to lunch.


----------



## salinemondo (Sep 25, 2011)

The other option for you might have been the Brodit system of mounts, not for the vents though. I have one and have found them ver sturdy and the charging wires can all be hidden under the dash.

http://www.mytrendyphone.co.uk/shop/bro ... 1883p.html


----------



## chrisbaker42 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a Brodit in the A4 but that certainly looks the part in the TT


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

salinemondo said:


> The other option for you might have been the Brodit system of mounts, not for the vents though. I have one and have found them ver sturdy and the charging wires can all be hidden under the dash.
> 
> http://www.mytrendyphone.co.uk/shop/bro ... 1883p.html


That does look like it would be sturdy, that's near where the original Audi TT holder would be which I was tempted to buy, But I particularly like to have my phone/music player up near the steering wheel door side.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I had vent mounts before and they pretty poor so ended up making my own. 
Thin steel sheet cut to size and just slots in behind the vents. 
Holds it very tight no vibration and simply lifts out when not needed. I made mine for my sat nav and is in the perfect height to look at screen. The same bracket could be made to hold a mobile phone mount. It sits perfectly central too ( pics taken at slight angle ). Best thing is the mod cost nothing to make.


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

that is a brilliant idea for sat navs, especially as it simply lifts off, I hate sticking them to the screen... What did you use to stick the mount to the plate? I have a more up to date sat nav coming for xmas, I am certainly going to try and make this!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

wilson said:


> that is a brilliant idea for sat navs, especially as it simply lifts off, I hate sticking them to the screen... What did you use to stick the mount to the plate? I have a more up to date sat nav coming for xmas, I am certainly going to try and make this!


Simply drilled a small hole in the centre of the metal bracket and srewed a small srew into the back of the sat nav mounting bracket. It's so easy and as mentioned it will simply lift out even with the sat nav still connected and put away in my glove box. The Aluminuim centre air vent rings are held in very sturdy so when the sat nav bracket is slotted in behind them it will not fall out or move around. 
I got the idea from a forum member on here some time ago and very happy with the end result.

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

wilson said:


> After buying 3 different types of clip on vent phone holders ranging from a few quid up to £20ish, I found this site I think somewhere on this forum http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadge ... page6.html I emailed the guy (Steve) as I couldn't work out exactly what I needed. He said that the website needed updating but asked me exactly what I wanted, advised my option, made it up and posted out the next working day. It took 7 working days to arrive and is absolutely brilliant, solid, sturdy, doesn't get in the way. it cost me $84 ($60+$24 postage) approx. £52.00.
> 
> I'd probably spent about that buying different clip on phone holders, all were loose, rattled, weak etc etc, would have saved myself money buying this vent ring holder in the first place. Well worth the extra £££


Yes Steve sure has some great things on his website..  I have been wondering whether to get a gadge, but would meen i would have to un glue my liquid tt vent guage. :?

Damien


----------



## mosmadsam (Nov 28, 2012)

Paulj100 said:


> I had vent mounts before and they pretty poor so ended up making my own.
> Thin steel sheet cut to size and just slots in behind the vents.
> Holds it very tight no vibration and simply lifts out when not needed. I made mine for my sat nav and is in the perfect height to look at screen. The same bracket could be made to hold a mobile phone mount. It sits perfectly central too ( pics taken at slight angle ). Best thing is the mod cost nothing to make.


Looks class paul!I think I'll attempt to make something similar myself.


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

Pictures aren't great but this is what I'm on about, this is for the iphone5.... and you can adjust the phone position easily!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

For my iPhone I've got the Brodit clip that is secured behind the knee pad/triangle braces. Great position and although it does vibrate a bit - it doesn't make any annoying rattle or anything.

Like this (not my image, borrowed from another thread)









For my iPad mini (on the rare occasion I use it) I've got a double vent mount (with "TT" cut out) and a cheapo modified £6 iPad mini vent mount (modified as in only using part of it and attaching it the base to the TT vent mount).


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I like my Brodit on the knee brace. It's out of the way and still in reach if I need to tap it.
I tried several windscreen mounts but they all wobbled too much.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I use a nice TT engraved vent mount.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks good, but no charging ? No USB audio to your HU ?


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

mullum said:


> Looks good, but no charging ? No USB audio to your HU ?


I use aux in via the cd changer input, I did have the chargeable input where you control music via the standard hu, but voice calls wouldn't input to the hu, so now I use a separate charger IF ever needed.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

barton TT said:


> I use a nice TT engraved vent mount.


That's Class Barton..did you make it yourself? 

Damien


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

No bought it off a forum member hark,think he purchased it when there was a group buy,think I paid £5


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've had Steve's mount on mine for a few years and just modified the 3GS holder so my iPhone 5 fits in. He's a top bloke who's been part of the TT community for a very long time  I've got the Xcarlink for charging and music, etc. One day I'll get around to modifying the holder a little more so the connector is permanently in place as well!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

NaughTTy said:


> I've had Steve's mount on mine for a few years and just modified the 3GS holder so my iPhone 5 fits in. He's a top bloke who's been part of the TT community for a very long time  I've got the Xcarlink for charging and music, etc. One day I'll get around to modifying the holder a little more so the connector is permanently in place as well!


Sure is..the guy is a ledge. He is the "american Wak" top engineer and top bloke. And still a TTmk1 enthusiast even though he now owns a Porsche. If anyone fancies a Gadge phone mount we could do a group buy? Could have a word with Steve. Really fancy one myself. 

Damien.


----------



## ralfy (Oct 6, 2011)

If you don't want to spend too much I have found the Spiderpodium a good way to hold a phone in the TT. The legs are bendable and can easily be positioned to fit into one of the air vents. Easily removable and can be used in other cars and also as a desk stand.

http://www.breffo.com/collections/spiderpodium/products/spiderpodium-black


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

A bit of a faff though, bending those legs around your phone every time you put it in (or out) of your car ...


----------



## Barnold (Oct 24, 2013)

My iPhone fits nicely in the slots of the top set of vents in the middle. It's only fell out once but that was my fault


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

Is anyone still selling the phone mounts like barton TT is showing here? That's just what I'm looking for.


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Hi guys bought this from Sainsbury's for £4.99 the sucker is very strong but also has vent clips with it as standard so you can use either - i have it stuck on side window:

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/gro ... nav-holder

Jo x


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

I sell one make from Perspex, only 10 pound exactly same as the one he is showing.

thanks


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Anyone still selling these aluminium phone vent mounts with TT logo?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Here is my vent mobile phone holder









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine isn't engraved, but not bothered as the phone covers that anyways

2018-08-10_03-20-53 by Phil Cookson, on Flickr

Got it from OEMMounts on eBay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oemmounts-MK ... 2749.l2649


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

In place









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DavyMc89 (Apr 25, 2018)

How much Hogg?
Should start a group buy?

Davy


----------

